# My comeuppance!



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 10, 2011)

I managed to ninja Reaver and Sparkie recently. (Meaning that they posted responses, only to find my response was posted 1 or 2 minutes before, while they were still typing.)

Well, I've just been beaten at my own game by the one fantasy writer who can defeat me outside of the Internet: R.A. Salvatore himself!

I just went Christmas tree shopping. The first farm I went to was half a mile down the street from R.A. Salvatore's house. There was a sign at the end of the driveway of the tree farm: "SOLD OUT."

No, Mr. Salvatore didn't pull out of the driveway in front of me with the last tree strapped to his Benz. He may not have even taken the last tree, or even one of the last trees. But I'm 99% certain he took a tree from _that farm!_


There's a lesson here somewhere. Two fantasy writers in the same town. One is famous. One is a procrastinator.

It's so obvious where I've gone wrong all this time. And what better time to learn a valuable lesson about procrastinating than early December? This gives me three more weeks to give up procrastination! I mean, why do that now when you can hold out a little longer and make it a New Year Resolution?


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 10, 2011)

Rotf Dude you are, like, messed up in the head.  I like it though.  The idea of R.A. Salvatore intentionally trying to ruin you tree-shopping experience is great.

_He waited.  With field glasses in his hands, Bob would look occasionally at the door to the house not far away.

Ha!  He was leaving the house!  Now it was time to act.  He paid for the tree, and escaped without notice.  The Sidekick's christmas would be kicked to the curb._


----------



## Reaver (Dec 12, 2011)

At last! Way to go, Mr. Salvatore! But in all seriousness, Sidekick...sorry about the tree. You didn't end up with one of those Charlie Brown type of trees did you?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 13, 2011)

No, I just took my business elsewhere: to a tree farm near Leominster's LEAST famous author.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 13, 2011)

That's good. Who's Leominster's LEAST famous author? Surely not you? I'm certain you're not Leominster's LEAST famous author. What about the ones you don't know about?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 13, 2011)

L ...o...l !!!


----------



## Reaver (Dec 13, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> L ...o...l !!!



I'm glad you see my point, Lotus.  Truthfully, I wasn't being facetious...perhaps a bit on the existential side, but I must clarify that I meant no offense to Legendary Sidekick.


----------

